# New Gun?



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I really don't need a new gun, BUT I've been putting a little money aside for a year in case I get the itch. It seems the bug has hit me. Not sure why? Maybe its pheasant season is around the corner. I have about $500 to play with, looking at autoloaders as I've never had or shot one. Have a benelli pump that I use for the little waterfowl I hunt, and primarily use my fausti over-under for upland. I know $500 wont buy a benelli, but it sounds like I can get something on the low end decent for this $. Looking at stoeger 2000, weatherby SA-08, mossberg 930-935, and the new tristars that really look like a fine gun. Any others out there or suggestions. I don't care to hear about how great the benelli is. I won't spend that kind of money on a gun. I'm leaning to the weatherby, primarily on there name. They are fairly new and there aren't many reviews on the net. They sure look like a nice gun.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

if you want a benelli, but don't want to spend the cash on one, get the stoeger....same inertia bolt system as benelli and 1/3 the cost. I've had one for 5 seasons now without a problem.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've heard the inertia system kicks like a mule? True or not? I think I would trust the inertia system more than gas because they are so simple that they would have to work. I've heard gas recoil is much smoother, which leads me to believe I would shoot it better. I wouldn't say I'm recoil sensitive, but I don't want to dread shooting it either. Inertia system looks easy to clean, which I'm all for.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

Inertia systems on the stoeger DO give you a kick. Put a limbsaver butt pad on it, and you'll be good to go. Otherwise, the cleaning is VERY simple on them. I also have a browning maxus, which is my main gun, and it actually is easy to clean to, you just have to clean a gas gun more often than a inertia style gun. That's the biggest difference. I've also heard good things about the 3 1/2 mossberg semi auto, except it can't shoot light 2 3/4 loads.


----------

